# Godzilla: your 3 favorite films



## Starbeast (Mar 14, 2010)

*3 Favorite*
*GODZILLA*
*Films*​ 

I've been a fan of this radioactive fire-blasting reptilian-mutant behemoth known as *GODZILLA,* since I was a kid. ​ 
Pick three films that you enjoyed and comment about them if you like.​ 
*GODZILLA vs HEDORAH (1972) a.k.a. GODZILLA vs the SMOG MONSTER*​ 
*GODZILLA vs the SEA MONSTER (1966)*​ 
*GODZILLA vs DESTROYAH (DATE ?)*​


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Godzilla vs Megalon (?)
Godzilla 2000

Don't remember enough to name a third, though.


----------



## D_Davis (May 25, 2011)

Godzilla Vs. Mothra: Battle for the Earth
Godzilla Vs. Destroyah
Godzilla Final Wars


----------

